
The Simple Joy of “No Phones” - drannex
https://macleodsawyer.com/the-simple-joy-of-no-phone
======
clay_the_ripper
I think it’s important to contextualize cell phone usage. While I totally
agree with the author that using phones in social situations is rude and
distracting, I like to compare it to reading a book or newspaper. It would be
rude to pick up a book in the middle of a conversation. Likewise with a phone.
I think it would be easy for someone to extend that and say “everyone is on
their phones all the time, just today I was on the subway and everyone was on
their phone”. Well in the 1950s everyone was probably reading a newspaper.
Same difference. so phone usage prevalancy is only disturbing to me in
situations like the op describes.

